# You know you have a tortoise when...



## smarch (Jan 12, 2015)

...people at the grocery store think you're extremely healthy, but its actually all for your tortoise

... people think you garden, when truth is your yard looks kinda crappy and all those supplies are for the torts. 

I don't think a thread like this has been done before, but seem pretty fun, add in ones as you please


----------



## Tyanna (Jan 12, 2015)

...when you grow weeds, instead of pulling them.

...when you ask people for the weeds out of their yards.

...when you think "this could make a great tortoise house." or "this would be awesome for the tortoises!" when you see every day items.


----------



## Tom (Jan 12, 2015)

...when you water your weeds and discourage your spouse from using the typical lawn chemicals that would make your yard look fantastic.
... when you can envision al the tortoise pens you'd make as you drive by any piece of property.
... when a tree falls and your first though is, "All right. More tortoise pen decorations."


----------



## smarch (Jan 12, 2015)

Tyanna said:


> ...when you grow weeds, instead of pulling them.
> 
> ...when you ask people for the weeds out of their yards.
> 
> ...when you think "this could make a great tortoise house." or "this would be awesome for the tortoises!" when you see every day items.


 Oh I entirely forgot the weeds idea lol my family thinks i'm crazy for growing dandelions and clover in pots in the winter!

... when you laugh at people complaining about needing to find a dog-sitter


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 12, 2015)

...when you should have a special spot at the pet store because of how often you're there...
...none of the decorative plants you put in the yard survive more than a week...
And-
You know people think you're really weird when...
...you go to Tractor Supply and when they ask, you're buying these hay cubes for your tortoise, not your horse...
EDIT-
Smarch, from your enclosure thread, you're totally right! 
...when you buy 5 10lb block of coco coir at the Home Depot, and it's not for plants, it's for your tortoise...


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 12, 2015)

...when you dig up plants from around the yard and replant in an enclosure.
...when you have dirt in your bath tub.
...when you spend to much time on this forum.


----------



## smarch (Jan 12, 2015)

...when you get excited about poop much more than normal people and even post pictures of it. 

... same as above with reproductive body parts being flashed at you. 

... and the fact that neither of those are weird here


----------



## Tyanna (Jan 12, 2015)

...when you tell people "it's for my tortoise" and get weird looks.
...when your whole FaceBook page is posts from friends & family of tortoise related things.
IE. buying calcium carbonate from a feed store.


----------



## kmartin (Jan 12, 2015)

When people ask what you did on your day off and you say you watched the tortoise graze in the yard.


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 12, 2015)

When you buy a large plastic pond liner from Lowe's and people in line remark that you'll have a really pretty pond, but you explain it's part of an indoor tortoise enclosure...and they give you blank looks.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 12, 2015)

Huh. Non-tortoise owners just don't understand


----------



## inkling13 (Jan 12, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> ...when you dig up plants from around the yard and replant in an enclosure.
> ...when you have dirt in your bath tub.
> ...when you spend to much time on this forum.


-Dirt in the bath tub= lol, all the time!
-The assistants at Home Depot/Lowes ask you what project you're working on and causing you to go off on a long detailed explanation of your next enclosure build (complete with design sketches), they get a glazed look of panic when they realize they were not prepared for your answer.
-When someone tells you that lettuce is "rabbit food" you correct them with "nope, it's tortoise food," but they don't get the joke.
-You sigh whenever someone asks about your "turtles" and resist the urge to correct them for the tenth time. 
-When you refer to your pets as "the sassiest rocks with legs you'll ever meet."


----------



## Tyanna (Jan 12, 2015)

inkling13 said:


> .
> -When you refer to your pets as "the sassiest rocks with legs you'll ever meet."



Reminds me of my Pet Rocks days.


----------



## Heather H (Jan 12, 2015)

when you are cutting up greens for a smoothie and have a bowl sitting there to be filled. 
when your husband freaks out because i forgot to flush toilet after tuxy's bath and there was alien stuff floating in the toilet. 
when I spend all of my time on here and doing research. 
when i fell in love with him on the first day


----------



## smarch (Jan 12, 2015)

..."I found a cute turtle____ for you" -and end up with ridiculous amounts of turtle trinkets (not complaining though!!)

(as stated above) "turtle" 

You cant help but get really excited when people use the term "tortoise" or ask if he's a tortoise or turtle rather than just assuming "turtle" covers all shelled beings.

you cant help but smile when people talk about their pets because you know you have the coolest pet

When you get excited about meeting someone in "real life" who has a tortoise


----------



## WillTort2 (Jan 12, 2015)

When you have to id the vegetables you're buying to the grocery store clerks.


----------



## keepergale (Jan 12, 2015)

When you start suggesting salads for dinner to use the extra spinach up from the spring mix


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 12, 2015)

WillTort2 said:


> When you have to id the vegetables you're buying to the grocery store clerks.


Hehehe! Sometimes I have to double check too!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 12, 2015)

Tyanna said:


> ...when you tell people "it's for my tortoise" and get weird looks.
> ...when your whole FaceBook page is posts from friends & family of tortoise related things.
> IE. buying calcium carbonate from a feed store.


Haha...the "weird look" get it quite often just because I say it's for my tortoises!! The hell with them haha


----------



## smarch (Jan 12, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Haha...the "weird look" get it quite often just because I say it's for my tortoises!! The hell with them haha


 Once the walmart lady was extremely interested in me having a tortoise  didn't seem to understand they come in small varieties though lol (Russian)


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 12, 2015)

thought of another one!
..when you take your silk house plants and plant them in the dirt in the enclosure! 

I have a beautiful 3' tall palm type plant that will never die and looks great!


----------



## Heather H (Jan 12, 2015)

when you are sitting her reading posts and your dinner is burning in the kitchen  ooops


----------



## leigti (Jan 12, 2015)

smarch said:


> Once the walmart lady was extremely interested in me having a tortoise  didn't seem to understand they come in small varieties though lol (Russian)


Yes I get that all the time too. They think all tortoises are 100 pounds.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 12, 2015)

When people hear me talking to my torts. " Hello goerge, whats up goergy poergy" oops is that just me, damn


----------



## stinax182 (Jan 12, 2015)

.... When all your friends are worrying about their babies and you're just like, 'my tortoise didn't poop today ):'

.... When the most interesting thing in your house is your reptile room.

.... When you love them so much you change their water FOUR TIMES A DAY. 

.... When you have a good number of friends on Facebook simply because they have pet tortoises.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 12, 2015)

When you have a yard full of walking rocks .


----------



## Ciri (Jan 12, 2015)

… when your friend complains about the loud noises coming from the box turtles and tortoises who are temporarily in the house during a really bad storm, and you didn't even hear it because you're so used to the protesting any time they have to come inside.


----------



## Carol S (Jan 12, 2015)

When I am riding in the car with my husband and I see a bunch of rocks in a field I think "those rocks would make a neat hide and decorations for my tortoise pens". When waiting at a stop light today on the way to work I saw a vacant lot with a lot of weeds and thought "look at all those weeds my tortoises would love them", but then I thought that they probably had fumes on them from all the cars that go by and probably would not be safe to feed a tortoise".


----------



## newCH (Jan 12, 2015)

keepergale said:


> When you start suggesting salads for dinner to use the extra spinach up from the spring mix


Thats me, make a salad out of the spring mix that Sheldon doesnt like. He wont eat the spinch or that red lettuce. Nobody at work
would ever guess !!!


----------



## Tyanna (Jan 13, 2015)

...when instead of preparing yourself breakfast before school/work, you prepare your tortoise breakfast.


----------



## Heather H (Jan 13, 2015)

you tell your husband that you want gift cards to homedepot for your anniversary and he laughs at you


----------



## booshsmummy (Jan 14, 2015)

... When your neighbours find you crawling around on all fours in the garden looking for weeks with a massive grin on your face.
... When the same neighbours find you standing on a chair to look over in to their garden to see what kind of weeds they have... then you consider going around to ask them for some.

At the moment there are no weeds but I can imagine this is just going to get worse when Spring comes.


----------



## booshsmummy (Jan 14, 2015)

Tyanna said:


> ...when you tell people "it's for my tortoise" and get weird looks.
> ...when your whole FaceBook page is posts from friends & family of tortoise related things.
> IE. buying calcium carbonate from a feed store.



Since getting Boosh my Facebook has been full of posts from other people with tortoise related things. I thought this was just me! People tag me in everything tortoisey and I love it!


----------



## booshsmummy (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh and another...
... when you're out shopping, call your fiancé and the first thing you say is "can I speak to Boosh please" then proceed to have a 10 minute "conversation" on the phone with your pet tortoise in the middle of a shop.

Just me?


----------



## J.P. (Jan 14, 2015)

when i'm out of town, i call home everyday to ask if the tortoises already ate or pooped...i sometimes ask about the kids too....


----------



## booshsmummy (Jan 14, 2015)

Haha I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## leigti (Jan 14, 2015)

booshsmummy said:


> Oh and another...
> ... when you're out shopping, call your fiancé and the first thing you say is "can I speak to Boosh please" then proceed to have a 10 minute "conversation" on the phone with your pet tortoise in the middle of a shop.
> 
> Just me?


I haven't done that yet. Of course I live alone and there's no one there to answer the phone


----------



## smarch (Jan 14, 2015)

leigti said:


> I haven't done that yet. Of course I live alone and there's no one there to answer the phone


 When we're on vacation we call home to the cat and leave a message saying hi and we love him (since he can hear the message being left).


----------



## Lancecham (Jan 14, 2015)

......when the grocery store managers ask you what restaurant you own.
(True story)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 14, 2015)

Lancecham said:


> ......when the grocery store managers ask you what restaurant you own.
> (True story)


Must be a vegetarian restaurant!


----------



## kdub (Jan 14, 2015)

... when you wonder if your other pets are thinking "you never spend a half hour staring at *me *while I eat"


----------



## jskahn (Jan 14, 2015)

When you got involved with this forum


----------



## DanaRae60 (Jan 14, 2015)

Standing in line at the supermarket looking at all the lovely fresh fruit I'm buying for our birds or the organic dandelion or spring mix for our tortoise and all I am buying for us is a frozen pizza.

So excited to find coco coir bricks on sale that I texted my husband to tell him.

Feeling like a total winner when our tortoise poops during his warm water soak.


----------



## jeffjeff (Jan 15, 2015)

when the only reason you build a green house and have a compost heap is to grow food for the tortoise.


----------



## stinax182 (Jan 15, 2015)

...When you look at landscaping magazines to get an idea for your next outside enclosure.

.... When your boyfriend complains that your tortoises eats better than he does.


----------



## seiff (Jan 16, 2015)

booshsmummy said:


> Oh and another...
> ... when you're out shopping, call your fiancé and the first thing you say is "can I speak to Boosh please" then proceed to have a 10 minute "conversation" on the phone with your pet tortoise in the middle of a shop.
> 
> Just me?



They have medication for that... ;P


----------



## seiff (Jan 16, 2015)

... when you're searching for a terra cotta pot base in Home Depot and have to finally explain why you don't want a nice glazed one. Dude... the tortoise can't climb out if it's slippery!


----------



## Tyanna (Jan 16, 2015)

seiff said:


> ... when you're searching for a terra cotta pot base in Home Depot and have to finally explain why you don't want a nice glazed one. Dude... the tortoise can't climb out if it's slippery!



I've gotten to know the lady in the green house at my Milaeger's so well that when I come in she already knows what I want and what I don't want. She's learning about tortoises because of me.


----------



## booshsmummy (Jan 16, 2015)

seiff said:


> They have medication for that... ;P



Haha I'm sure they do and I'm going to need them soon!


----------



## the_newzie (Jan 16, 2015)

When the police knock on your door and tell you they've been monitoring your heat and electricity usage and have reason to believe you've been growing weed. And you say yes sir I have, but not the kind you are thinking about.


----------



## the_newzie (Jan 16, 2015)

When the biggest fight with your wife all year is about how the tortoise gets more backyard space than the dogs or the humans do.

When the second biggest fight you have is about how you grow 5 different varieties of weeds for your tortoise but won't plant a single tomato for your wife ( I HATE growing tomatoes)...


----------



## smarch (Jan 16, 2015)

the_newzie said:


> When the police knock on your door and tell you they've been monitoring your heat and electricity usage and have reason to believe you've been growing weed. And you say yes sir I have, but not the kind you are thinking about.


 For real!? Well that's definitely the best so far!


----------



## stinax182 (Jan 16, 2015)

the_newzie said:


> When the police knock on your door and tell you they've been monitoring your heat and electricity usage and have reason to believe you've been growing weed. And you say yes sir I have, but not the kind you are thinking about.




My mom worries about this....


----------



## jeffjeff (Jan 17, 2015)

when they kitchen scales are only used for weighing tortoises.


----------



## Ida (Jan 17, 2015)

........When my friends share tortoise stuff with me cause they know I'm a lover.
........When weeds are okay in the back yard.
........When you have a stuff animal desert tortoise in your car.

This was a lot of fun....Thanks! Love everyone's response.


----------



## Ciri (Jan 17, 2015)

When you have a baby scale in the house, but have never had a human baby.

When you buy a kitchen scale to weigh box turtles and young tortoises, only to discover years later that it's actually a handy tool when it comes to preparing your recipes.


----------



## booshsmummy (Jan 17, 2015)

... when you have a cheap £2 scale for the kitchen and a fancy digital one for your tortoise!


----------



## kdub (Jan 17, 2015)

... when the first thing you notice while looking at pix of other set ups is that they have the same thermometer as you! Lol! (You know which one I'm talking about - the $10 combo thermometer hygrometer from Home Depot)


----------



## webby333 (Jan 17, 2015)

....when you let your torts out on the lawn for the first time, thinking they won't go far, then spending the next half hour bricking yourself trying to find them!!


----------



## leigti (Jan 17, 2015)

webby333 said:


> ....when you let your torts out on the lawn for the first time, thinking they won't go far, then spending the next half hour bricking yourself trying to find them!!


I'm so glad I'm not the only one that did that


----------



## yillt (Jan 17, 2015)

-when you have calcium powder rubbed into your clothes by accident.
-when people say 'tortoises are slow' and you say 'NO! They're certainly not'
-when you sneak pieces of salad off your plate for your tortoises and
- when you see a weed in your garden and your pleased.


----------



## Ida (Jan 18, 2015)

......When you have more tortoise pictures than human pictures.


----------



## smarch (Jan 19, 2015)

Ida said:


> ......When you have more tortoise pictures than human pictures.


 My desk at work exactly! (and I don't have my own home yet so no real house space for pictures there, but probably will be the same).


----------



## Michael Twohy (Jan 19, 2015)

...when people see you watching "nothing" in the grass and they probably think your'e wierd (my tortoise is small so from a distance people don't notice there's a tortoise)


----------



## Mommabear (Jan 19, 2015)

When the produce guy sees you coming and goes to the back to grab the small bag he has kindly saved for you from all of trimmings, for free! Carrot tops, radish leaves, turnip tops, and a couple extra goodies he knows Tootles enjoys. - Hubby or I are in the store every other day.


----------



## Peytons torts (Jan 19, 2015)

...when you own a #tortoise sweatshirt 

...when people get annoyed when you talk about your tortoises


----------



## the_newzie (Jan 20, 2015)

When you are buying anti fungal cream at CVS and the clerk is looking at you funny and you have to decide what's more embarrassing in that moment; Letting the clerk think you have jock itch or admitting that your tortoise has fungus.


----------



## AZtortMom (Jan 21, 2015)

When you deliberately let your lawn over grow with weeds so you can weeds for your torts


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 21, 2015)

Your wife shouts at you because there are only the stems of her flowers left in the vase. me her


----------



## AZtortMom (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Your wife shouts at you because there are only the stems of her flowers left in the vase. me her


Your spouse thinks you love the torts more then them


----------



## smarch (Jan 23, 2015)

you spend just as much if not more in groceries for the torts as yourself in the winter

you got out dutifully every morning rain or shine to pick fresh weeds for your tortoise

you have to think about future plans knowing your animal will outlive you (and you're way to young to think about that).

you get a little... ok, a lot, too excited when dandelions bloom (bonus if your neighbors may or may not hate you for your yellow yard)


----------



## tortdad (Jan 23, 2015)

I spend more time picking through the greens finding stuff for my torts than I do for my family


----------



## smarch (Jan 23, 2015)

I feel like this should be written as a warning booklet for those thinking about torts, "you'll think these are funny now... but give it a few months, it'll be your life!" ... then again we don't want to scare them away


----------



## Jabuticaba (Jan 23, 2015)

...when you jump for joy and squeal at the sight of a flat piece of limestone. 

...when you give up your craft room, so your tortoises can have a temperature-balanced room.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Jan 23, 2015)

smarch said:


> I feel like this should be written as a warning booklet for those thinking about torts, "you'll think these are funny now... but give it a few months, it'll be your life!" ... then again we don't want to scare them away


That's a FABULOUS idea!!!


----------



## Jabuticaba (Jan 23, 2015)

...when your neighbours give you dirty looks for not weeding your flowerbeds.


----------



## Lancecham (Jan 23, 2015)

...when I am buying greens for the tortoises and the grocery store clerks comment on how healthy I am eating.


----------



## AZtortMom (Jan 23, 2015)

When you have a stock pile of varied sized bins and they are not for storage


----------



## tortoise007 (Jan 23, 2015)

When you live in Phoenix and you are sad when winter comes because your torts start hibernating.


----------



## Ida (Feb 4, 2015)

This was a awesome thread....how hysterical everyone's comments!


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 4, 2015)

when you have to army crawl through this brush to get your tortoises out and put them away for the night...


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 4, 2015)

All of the above and

When you stop going to social gatherings straight after work because you have to get home to see/soak your tort before he/she goes to bed.
When your electricity bill shoots up and the provider wants to inspect your meter in case its faulty
When people you see regularly on your weed collection walks start calling you 'the tortoise lady' (hopefully not because you look or walk like one!)
When you start to borrow neighbours' dogs to take on these walks so you don't look too strange walking along looking at the ground

I thought I was just being obsessive I'm so glad it's not just me!


----------



## seiff (Feb 24, 2015)

When the first order of business when arriving to the golf course is asking the greens keeper if there are areas of untreated fescue... and you're packing shears in a plastic bag!


----------



## smarch (Feb 24, 2015)

seiff said:


> When the first order of business when arriving to the golf course is asking the greens keeper if there are areas of untreated fescue... and you're packing shears in a plastic bag!


 and they're probably as happy as you when you take it away!


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 24, 2015)

When you get a nasty letter from the power company saying you use the most electricity on the block, and they are suspicious of illegal activity


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 24, 2015)

Hadn't thought of that! AZtortMom! Maybe my elec co. don't really want to come and inspect my meter for faults - they just want to snoop around my house. Hope they don't see my blender full of ground up grass!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 24, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Hadn't thought of that! AZtortMom! Maybe my elec co. don't really want to come and inspect my meter for faults - they just want to snoop around my house. Hope they don't see my blender full of ground up grass!!


The letter was actually pretty funny, at least I thought it was. My husband on the other hand didn't find it as amusing


----------



## phebe121 (Feb 24, 2015)

When you feed the torts before your boyfriend

When there poop doesnt freak you out when.its dryed in the enclosure and you pick it up with your hand(but you scrub your hands after)

When.all you plant in your yard is for the torts

When you give the torts well look overs every day(head to tail)

When theres always coconut coir some where in your house floor,sink,tub

I could go on forever


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 24, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> When you get a nasty letter from the power company saying you use the most electricity on the block, and they are suspicious of illegal activity


That is my case

When you install solar panel because you are using way too much electricity............


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 24, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> When you get a nasty letter from the power company saying you use the most electricity on the block, and they are suspicious of illegal activity


I've been waiting on the cops to show up . Because I have an old lady that lives behind my yard and she watches my every move . I go in my tortoises shed every morning and night to check on everything . Some times I come out with uneaten greens that looks like dried weed . Haha They can't see inside because I close the door behind me so not to let heat out . If I go back there they are looking . You would think they would see two 60/70ish pounds tortoises walking around .


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 24, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> I've been waiting on the cops to show up . Because I have an old lady that lives behind my yard and she watches my every move . I go in my tortoises shed every morning and night to check on everything . Some times I come out with uneaten greens that looks like dried weed . Haha They can't see inside because I close the door behind me so not to let heat out . If I go back there they are looking . You would think they would see two 60/70ish pounds tortoises walking around .


That's awesome


----------



## Mavrik (Feb 24, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> When you get a nasty letter from the power company saying you use the most electricity on the block, and they are suspicious of illegal activity



Surprisingly, I have not had this happen yet. Though my neighbors think I have some kind of funky night light in my kitchen, because my kitchen window glows red from the heat lamps.

... You have some awesome night lights from the heat lamps...
... You compulsively clean your bathtub so you know it's clean when you go to give your torts a soaking...
... You look at houses to buy, and mark some off because they don't have sufficient space for both your tortoises and your dogs in the backyard...
... The coupons you get at the store are all baby food and Pedialyte, even though you don't have human children...


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 25, 2015)

I too have been considering solar panels and even wondering if I could fit a small windmill on top of my washing line post to help with the bills! 

Also looking at houses with bigger gardens and conservatories that are for sale. My family have owned my present home since I was a baby and when my Mum died I bought the house and moved back so I am very sentimental about it, and it would be a wrench to leave, but I realise that when you have a tortoise you have to consider their needs too and while we are OK for now she will outgrow my garden eventually.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Feb 25, 2015)

...when 98% of your yard is edible...


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 25, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ...when 98% of your yard is edible...


Only 98%


----------



## smarch (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow I never realized so many people had issues with power use being suspicious! that's funny!


----------



## puffy137 (Feb 26, 2015)

1) When family members ask for lettuce & I say no , its for my tortoises .
2) When you have to round up the babies & fence them off each morning so the adults don't scoff all their lettuce .
3)When you decide due to their origins they need a faux parthanon to house them.
4) When you squat on your haunches in a public park to collect clover from a lovely verdant patch , & some nosy female who obviously has no knowledge of weeds , asks if you have permission !!!!
5) When you dumpster dive for large planks of discarded stryofoam for housing & tell your friend to cover her face so no one will know she is with you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Feb 26, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> Only 98%


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 26, 2015)

When you the one that have to make coffee in the morning because your wife are busying to say Good Morning to all the torts~~

That is what happen in my house every morning...We LOVE IT! !


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 26, 2015)

......when you don't want to go to work anymore because you'd rather spend the whole day watching your torty doing practically nothing all day - but it's still fascinating!


----------



## TacoTortoise (Feb 26, 2015)

When you get out a leash and your dog runs up to you, but then your dog realizes the leash is for your tortoise.


----------



## Heather H (Feb 26, 2015)

TacoTortoise said:


> When you get out a leash and your dog runs up to you, but then your dog realizes the leash is for your tortoise.


I don't get it


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 27, 2015)

g


Heather H said:


> I don't get it


Google "tortoise on leash"


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 27, 2015)

It's as good as having a tort with a balloon attached to them


----------



## Heather H (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> g
> 
> Google "tortoise on leash"


Thanks I looked .


----------



## Donna/Turbo (Feb 27, 2015)

I tell people I am on a diet and they ask what kind of diet. I tell them it is the tortoise diet and I am only eating what my tortoise eats!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 28, 2015)

... when your friends always ask how your tortoise is.
.... when your wife suffers tortoise envy
..... when the lettuce seller knows who the lettuce is for and is amazed how quickly she gets through one.
....... when you can't have children, so the tortoise really is your little girl. and gets sooo much love.


----------



## Chenderson (Mar 6, 2015)

... When a stranger knocks on the door, and looks rather embarrassed they misunderstood the red light shining through the curtain(I live across from a pub).


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 6, 2015)

Chenderson said:


> ... When a stranger knocks on the door, and looks rather embarrassed they misunderstood the red light shining through the curtain(I live across from a pub).[/
> Pub? Pub? What is this pub of which you speak ? could it be The Rose & Crown , The Pig & whistle, or The Tortoise & the Hare ?


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 6, 2015)

.......when you open the door and find a bunch of dandelions on the step.................some women get flowers I get dandies - thanks to a considerate neighbour last autumn!


----------



## ShannonC (Mar 6, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> When you get a nasty letter from the power company saying you use the most electricity on the block, and they are suspicious of illegal activity




So, I never thought it would happen, but we got that letter last week!! LOL Letting us know that we use more electricity than anyone else in the neighborhood! Even put the info on a color coded graph for us!! I thought about taking pictures of all the reptile enclosures and light fixtures and sending it back! LOL


----------



## Donna/Turbo (Mar 6, 2015)

ShannonC said:


> So, I never thought it would happen, but we got that letter last week!! LOL Letting us know that we use more electricity than anyone else in the neighborhood! Even put the info on a color coded graph for us!! I thought about taking pictures of all the reptile enclosures and light fixtures and sending it back! LOL



Oh no...they are going to think you are growing more than reptiles. I owned a graphics company and would get those letters all the time.


----------



## keepergale (Mar 6, 2015)

When my neighbor see's me pulling weeds and runs out in his yard saying "over here I have some over here". Then I have to explain the weeds I am pulling are not tortoises food.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 6, 2015)

ShannonC said:


> So, I never thought it would happen, but we got that letter last week!! LOL Letting us know that we use more electricity than anyone else in the neighborhood! Even put the info on a color coded graph for us!! I thought about taking pictures of all the reptile enclosures and light fixtures and sending it back! LOL


I think we got the same letter


----------



## puffy137 (Mar 6, 2015)

Crikey , this sounds like Big Brother is watching You !


ShannonC said:


> So, I never thought it would happen, but we got that letter last week!! LOL Letting us know that we use more electricity than anyone else in the neighborhood! Even put the info on a color coded graph for us!! I thought about taking pictures of all the reptile enclosures and light fixtures and sending it back! LOL


----------



## ShannonC (Mar 6, 2015)

They even sent me some brochures on things we can do to help reduce our energy consumption....lol....I do feel a little violated! Haha!!


----------



## Chenderson (Mar 7, 2015)

Haha, not very upmarket where I am, Fat Jacks! The sign is of a fat man with a beer, who I presume is Jack.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 7, 2015)

ShannonC said:


> They even sent me some brochures on things we can do to help reduce our energy consumption....lol....I do feel a little violated! Haha!!


I would send them brochures from a local tortoise rescue


----------



## ShannonC (Mar 7, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> I would send them brochures from a local tortoise rescue




That might be better than the pictures I wanted to take and send!! Haha! Our house is a zoo!! We have 2 dogs (was 3 til recently  ), 3 cats, A 75 gallon fish tank, a 30 gallon fish tank, a 75 gallon tank with Axolotls, a 75 gallon winter tank for my 2 RES, and between me and my daughter, we have 5 Beardies, 1 snake, 3 Leopard Geckos, 2 Frogs, and 3 tortoises (very soon to be 4).......all with their own enclosures!!! (except the 2 frogs who live together) That's a LOT of heat, light and filtration!!! .......oh yeah....also 2 Parrots and 20 chickens, plus I raise my own Dubia roaches and mealworms for the Beardies, Geckos nd chickens!!

I have had to stop working recently due to health problems, so now I am home all day using more power myself....lol.... they should be giving us a prize for being their best customers in the neighborhood!!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 7, 2015)

ShannonC said:


> That might be better than the pictures I wanted to take and send!! Haha! Our house is a zoo!! We have 2 dogs (was 3 til recently  ), 3 cats, A 75 gallon fish tank, a 30 gallon fish tank, a 75 gallon tank with Axolotls, a 75 gallon winter tank for my 2 RES, and between me and my daughter, we have 5 Beardies, 1 snake, 3 Leopard Geckos, 2 Frogs, and 3 tortoises (very soon to be 4).......all with their own enclosures!!! (except the 2 frogs who live together) That's a LOT of heat, light and filtration!!! .......oh yeah....also 2 Parrots and 20 chickens, plus I raise my own Dubia roaches and mealworms for the Beardies, Geckos nd chickens!!
> 
> I have had to stop working recently due to health problems, so now I am home all day using more power myself....lol.... they should be giving us a prize for being their best customers in the neighborhood!!!


No kidding! They should be giving you a platinum status


----------



## ShannonC (Mar 7, 2015)

Exactly!! Power should be like buying in bulk.....the more you use, the cheaper it should be!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 7, 2015)

....... you can never return to live in England because you can't get a visa for your tortoise
......... you can never return to England because it's too cold and wet for your little girl
..................you can never return to England 'cos Tidgy would be stressed.
It's lucky I love Morocco, really


----------



## Evy (Mar 7, 2015)

When you ask your neighbors for their weeds!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 15, 2015)

......whenever you say in a special soft voice:'' Darling, come here. I really love you! ", your partner knows you are almost certainly addressing the tortoise. 
Partners must learn to live with this.


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 16, 2015)

......and when your tortoise almost has as many towels as you!


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 16, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ......whenever you say in a special soft voice:'' Darling, come here. I really love you! ", your partner knows you are almost certainly addressing the tortoise.
> Partners must learn to live with this.


When your neighbors hear you talking in this voice in the backyard and don't see anyone and think you are nuts!


----------

